# Going To Get My New 28bhs Today!



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm new to this forum. I was directed here by a friend of a friend of a friend......Ain't networking great????

Anyway...Just wanted to say hi and let you guys know that this looks like a pretty cool forum....Seems us outbackers tend to stick together.

Sidewinder


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome.

Ensure that you check out the thread on the mid-Atlantic rally 1 April. Good opportunity to meet other Outbackers in your area.

Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard action

Mike

Hey, there's post 1000!!!!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I already saw that. Just so happens that's one of the campgrouonds we've been going to regularly (we had a pop-up before the outback). I am seriously considering attending that rally. What better to be the maiden voyage, right?

Sidewinder


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome a-board









OK now chant with me:

28...BHS....28....BHS...28...BHS









You will love it.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Sidewinder,

Great to have another Ourbacker aboard and a 28BHS owner to boot. Ditto to what Jim indicated; "You'll love it!"









Congrats to you Mike. We all appreciate the efforts of our fellow posters but especially you moderators. Good job!!









Greg


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the 28 BHS. We really like ours and hope you will like it as much as we do.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacker's Sidewinder









I'm sure you will really enjoy the new rig. Looks like a great one (but then, what Outback isn't?







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group and congrats on the 28 bhs
Don action


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

28...BHS....28....BHS...28...BHS







Wlcome and congrats on a good choice.

Jim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

WELCOME SIDEWINDER!! action

Glad to see another VA Outbacker join the masses!!









Please make arrangements if you can to join us at the Rally!! I read that you have already checked it out, I hope you can make it!

It is shaping up to be a pretty good turn out for our first shot at it!

Even if you can't make it to the Rally, glad to have you on the board and look forward to hearing from you often!!

Jason


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

pretty new here myself. got a 28 bhs on order. can't wait for the spring weather to hit in the midwest so can start using the RV. still snow on the ground here!!

scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

stapless and sidewinder,

Congrats on choosing Outback as your home away from home. Because you made the right decisions recently, the following prizes are awarded.......
1. the pleasure of owning such a nice looking rig,
2. the auspicious privilege of joining an elite group such as Outbackers.com,
3. a summer (or fall, winter, or spring) of camping pleasure
4. helpful friends to chat with along your journey, and
5. pride in knowing you're such a good guy!

Enjoy and may the breeze be always at your back.

Mark


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> I'm new to this forum. I was directed here by a friend of a friend of a friend......Ain't networking great????
> 
> Anyway...Just wanted to say hi and let you guys know that this looks like a pretty cool forum....Seems us outbackers tend to stick together.
> 
> ...


Welcome,
We love our BHS and you will too. It pulls like a true champ...In fact I'm going outside and just sit in it, and eat lunch. Maybe I'll pretend I'm deep in the woods somewhere enjoying the outdoors.....can't wait to use it ,more

Jack


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

All,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I picked up the rig last night. The old F-150 towed it really well.

I'm trying to get things straight for me, my wonderful wife, and two beautiful daughters ages 3 and 6 (I'm more than a little partial to my girls) to join you guys at the rally. It sounds like its going to be a pretty neat event -- and only about a hour's ride from home.

Ben


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hello sidewinder action great choice on the model we just picked ours up 2 weeks ago this saturday







, welcome aboard to outbackers.com.


----------

